# Sweet smell from skin



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

My boy is 20 months old, on raw diet, Iintact. His skin smells sweet, sometimes almost overwhelming. It started week ego. This is second time he has this smell, last time it went away after couple days. No changes in his diet, no itching, eat and poops same. Does somebody know what it can be? Thanks


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeast and Diabetes is the first thing that comes to mind with sweet smelling.

No frequent urination or excessive drinking -to rule out diabetes? 

I would work on strengthening the immune system -adding supplements to the diet.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

too many things to ask -- is it a natural smell or is it from contact with carpet freshner? a room freshner that squirts fragrance , kids spritzing him with scent , hair coat absorbing scent from candles, natural from being outside ? Shampoo? k9 perfume that a member of the house may have. I don't see where that would be coming from a diet of raw meat


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

Definitely no contact with spreys, shampoos or candles. (No kids or carpets) I add the raw diet just in case it would ment something. He doesn't see to urinate more than usually. It, s definitely coming from his skin, not even coat. Will do research on yeast.


----------



## lmuns349 (Mar 22, 2012)

The only thing that rings a bell to me is hyperglycemia... one of the symptoms in humans is sweet-smelling breath. I'm not sure what it would do to dogs, and I would think if his entire body smelled sweet that would be way past looking/acting normal. When something is "off" with my dogs, I usually watch and see if they are acting normal. If they are eating/drinking/playing normally, it's only worth a call to the vet. My vet will usually tell me if it's something worth coming in for (but my vet isn't the type to bring us in so she can make money). Does seem odd though, would love to find out what it is if you ever figure it out!


----------

